# Favorite Anime Shows



## insanity48amylee (May 6, 2010)

Give me a list of your favorite anime shows. Mine are:
1. Full Metal Alchemist
2. Shakugan no Shana
3. Fruits Basket
4. H2O- Footprints in the Sand
5. Bleach
6. Black Cat
7. Ouran Highschool Host Club
8. Chrono Crusade
9. Vampire Knight
10. Mermaid Melody
11. Hellsing
12. Shugo Chara
13. DNAngel
14. Gravitation
15. Ghost Stories


----------



## Dark Noble (Apr 17, 2010)

Vampire Knight and Cardcaptors

(L also really like Count Cain and Boys Next Door, even though they aren't anime)


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

1. Akira
2. Cowboy Bebop
3. FLCL
4. Lupin III, Series II
5. Samurai Champloo (even though I only watched about half of it)
6. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (a source of much shame)
7. Dragonball Z (I'll never watch it again, though)
8. Spirited Away
9. The Big O
10. Bleach (I'm not sure why, even)


----------



## KaraLint (Mar 28, 2010)

1. Serial Experiments Lain
2. Ergo Proxy
3. GITS
4. Kino no Tabi
5. Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
6. Gantz
7. Chobits
8. Time of Eve


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

No anime is good anime.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

it's going to be hard to remember them all.
Bleach
Naruto
Ghost in the shell
Hajime no Ippo (fighting spirit in America)
Serial experiment Lain
Code Geass 
Full Metal alchemist (bother original and brotherhood)
Kino's journey
Dragonball z
Rurouni Kenshin
Genshiken
Death note
Fate stay night
Cowboy bebop 
Hellsing 
Darker than Black
Bamboo Blade


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Baccano!
Samurai Champloo
Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad
Trigun
Azumanga Daioh
Full Metal Panic? Fummoffu
Paranoia Agent
Serial Experiment Lain
Death Note
Fooly Cooly!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

KaraLint said:


> 1. Serial Experiments Lain


!!!

Lain is an INTP... and very similar to me, I think. I had forgotten entirely about Lain... e-gads!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh btw Clandestine, I don't dislike Cowboy Bebop. I've never watched it but I might. I think it looks cool, just never got around to it.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> Oh btw Clandestine, I don't dislike Cowboy Bebop. I've never watched it but I might. I think it looks cool, just never got around to it.


It's alright, I'm not a Bebop fanatic... it's just one of three animes I can actually watch and be interested in. The other two being Akira and the new FMA.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

New FMA
Death Note 
Cowboy Bebop
Code Geass

For movies, I'm obsessed with Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## insanity48amylee (May 6, 2010)

I don't like Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood. I like the original way better.


----------

